# Inguinal Exploration - What Code would I use?



## ksamples (Apr 29, 2009)

The MD performed an Inguinal Exploration on a male patient and it wasn't related to undescended testis. Any Suggestions on which code I would use.
Thanks.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 18, 2009)

*Hernia?*

Was the exploration related to a hernia?


----------



## ksamples (May 18, 2009)

Here is the complete Operative Report explaining the procedure. 

Operation Performed: Left inguinal exploration and excision of lipoma. 

A transverse inguinal incision was then made. This was carried to the subcutaneous tissues. I then placed one finger into the inguinal area via the scrotum. I pushed up the mass which had been quite tender and incised over that. It actually turned out to be a lipoma which was excised. Hemostasis was ensured using cautery. 

I just need a code for the left inguinal exploration. 

I'm really leaning towards just coding for the excision of lipoma. Thanks.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 18, 2009)

*exploration*

I think you are correct in only coding for the excision of the lipoma.  Usually, if an exploration leads to the finding of something that is removed, the exploration would be "null".


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 19, 2009)

I would also agree w/ just coding for the lipoma


----------

